# Little Miss Innocent



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I just thought this picture was so sweet, had to post it.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

And yes, she needs a nail trim! Going to look for some clippers tomorrow at the pet store.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh wow she's changing fast! Very cute girl, great pic. 
For her nails you can simply use regular nail clippers, same as for us.
They work great on a Chi since their nails are so tiny.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

She is growing up so fast! She is so cute!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Oh wow she's changing fast! Very cute girl, great pic.
> For her nails you can simply use regular nail clippers, same as for us.
> They work great on a Chi since their nails are so tiny.


Thank you, LS! 

Wow, really? I had no idea! I didn't think they would be strong enough. I'm going to give that a try in the morning then before I go out and spend money on pet nail clippers.



LBChi said:


> She is growing up so fast! She is so cute!


Thank you!  She is growing up fast, but not growing very much, lol. I'm just waiting for some big growth spurt or something.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

She is completely adorable....


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes they work very well, and get the job done quickly and efficiently.
If you do end up buying some pet nail clippers I suggest the ones meant for kittens, they are tiny enough and work well.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

rubia said:


> She is completely adorable....


Thank you! 



~LS~ said:


> Yes they work very well, and get the job done quickly and efficiently.
> If you do end up buying some pet nail clippers I suggest the ones meant for kittens, they are tiny enough and work well.


Thank you, LS. You are always full of resourceful information!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

No problem my friend.  Just be careful with those tiny quicks. Styptic powder is a good thing to have on hand in case you cut a quick.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> No problem my friend.  Just be careful with those tiny quicks. Styptic powder is a good thing to have on hand in case you cut a quick.


Eep, I know. I'm always so nervous about cutting those tiny nails. I cut the quick on my Chi in the US once and ever since I have basically barely touched the nail while trimming in fear of cutting too short again.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aw, beautiful Gemma! Love her!!! 

As for nail clipping, I started with a human nail clipper as LS said. They worked well, but I was always so paranoid about cutting the quick, even though I had the powder. I eventually invested in a nail grinder- best money ever spent!!! Toby loves getting his nails done now!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes, I have cut the quick too on both of my babies! Poor things. And they bleed and bleed, even with the powder. So now I have the pedi paws, I use it without the safety cap on. It's wonderful!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Very true, a good grinder is a great investment. It may take a little while longer to get 
Gemma used to it, but it is a safer option especially if you don't trust yourself enough with clippers.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

:love7::love7::love7::love7::love7:

I also use kitten clippers..they work great....I sometimes use the dremmel on Zar as her nails are dark.....


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

What a cute little face. Makes me wonder what shes planning.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

She is so cute. I love seeing pictures of Gemma.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

She's very photogenic!


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

What a precious face!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

You are right--she is soooooo sweet! I also use human nail clippers for Lulu. They work very well, then I use a regular human file and file the rough edges. Lulu will lay perfectly still in my arms as long as it takes. My dad videoed for me to put on forum but I accidentally erased--I'll video again soon.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

She really is a QT-Pie!!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh Geamma is just precious! I too use they regular nail clippers on my chis. I have dog clippers as well but since the chis nails are so small, I feel I have more control with human nail clippers.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Aswww, I didn't get past that cute face to notice the nails!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

She is soooooooo cute! just want to pick her up and snuggle her!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Look at those big puppy eyes shes giving you. I use human clippers too. Been thinking about getting one of those grinders or if I could just use my rotatary tool.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

She totally does look like "little miss innocent" in this picture. What a pretty princess!  You can never be mad when looking at a cute little face like that!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Such a cutie!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awww she is ADORABLE I just love her. I use cat clippers as well. They work great and are so sharp.


----------



## Wuviegrl (Jun 6, 2012)

She's soo pretty!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Pure cuteness! Wow, she is beautiful.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Holy cow, there's a lot of new comments here. Thank you all for the sweet compliments and nail trimming advice! 

I gave a go at Gemma's nails last night with regular nail clippers, and she was not cooperative.  I got 3 out of 4 paws done with quite a bit of struggle and time and bribing with cheese, and then when I went to do the first nail on the 4th paw, she let out the worst Chihuahua Scream of Death I've ever heard and scared the crap out of me so bad. I thought I had cut her quick, but I was wondering how the hell I could have because I was literally just skimming the tops of the nails because I'm always fearful of cutting the quick. I have no idea what the scream was for because it turned out that I didn't even get to cut the nail. I don't know if I pinched her somewhere or what, but the nail hadn't even been cut. It wasn't even damaged. It's like as soon as she felt the clippers she FLIPPED OUT. After that, she wouldn't let me near her. So now she has one untrimmed paw, lol. Guess this is just another thing I am going to have to work on with her.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

You poor thing. I go to a groomer to have Cricket's nail clipped, but really she does well anyway. I get a 175lb dog when I give her a bath though.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

carrieandcricket said:


> You poor thing. I go to a groomer to have Cricket's nail clipped, but really she does well anyway. I get a 175lb dog when I give her a bath though.


I am thinking about going to a vet/groomer to have hers done myself. It will just suck paying the extra money, but I really don't trust myself with her nails. And even less after that scare, omg. I think my heart was racing faster than hers was. Little turd had me so freaked out that I hurt her!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Caitlin, Sorry you had a scare!! Glad she is ok! I am thankful that where I got Chloe from offer free nail trimming for life! I do not have to deal with it ever! Lol


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I've always been scared of trimming nails. We only pay 5 dollars to have Crickets done.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

She is so cute in that pose.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh sweet Ms Gemma! Love seeing her pics. Trimming nails can be a challenge. I used to trim Frankies when he was a puppy, not anymore. Both go to groomers for it. Not expensive...


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

4bsingreece said:


> Caitlin, Sorry you had a scare!! Glad she is ok! I am thankful that where I got Chloe from offer free nail trimming for life! I do not have to deal with it ever! Lol


WOW! What a deal! I want one of those with my next puppy, LOL.



carrieandcricket said:


> I've always been scared of trimming nails. We only pay 5 dollars to have Crickets done.


Nice! I could totally afford $5! But something tells me Sweden is going to be at least 4 times that expensive. 



Finn said:


> She is so cute in that pose.


Thank you! 



pam6400 said:


> Oh sweet Ms Gemma! Love seeing her pics. Trimming nails can be a challenge. I used to trim Frankies when he was a puppy, not anymore. Both go to groomers for it. Not expensive...


I'm glad you like seeing her. She loves posing for the camera! I'm going to see if there's any inexpensive services I can use to have her nails done when needed. I just really don't trust myself with a squirming puppy.


----------



## vera94 (Jun 18, 2012)

awww how cute


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

She's such a gorgeous little girl xx


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

vera94 said:


> awww how cute





rach_palin said:


> She's such a gorgeous little girl xx


Thank you both!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> And yes, she needs a nail trim! Going to look for some clippers tomorrow at the pet store.


I filed Kalisee's nails when she was sleeping..it worked wonders. 

I cannot get over how cute Gemma is!


----------



## vera94 (Jun 18, 2012)

your welcome  please share more photos i'd love to see more of her


----------

